
Instagram Launches New Ways to Reply with Photos and Videos - leoharsha2
https://instagram-press.com/blog/2017/08/17/new-ways-to-reply-with-photos-and-videos/
======
marinacalado
I noticed this when I was watching stories, that now I have the option to
reply with photos.

